# Scared New Kitten



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi, I am hoping I can get some help. I adopted a kitten last night. We decided to keep her in the bathroom to help her acclimate in a small environment. However, she is still incredibly scared. If we try to touch her, she scratches and hisses. She hasn't eaten anything, drank anything, or gone to the bathroom since we brought her home. She's hiding behind the toilet! I feel so bad for her, since it's so cold on the tile floor - but I can't get her to move to a blanket. How long can she go without eating and drinking? When should I start to be concerned? My last kitten died tragically after only having her for a month (she developed pyothorax), and I'm so paranoid that something will happen to this one. The last kitten was nervous when we brought her home, but she never lashed out at us, and ate and used the litter box that night. What should we do???


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Give her some time. Site on the floor, far enough away from where she is hiding for her to be comfortable, and just read a book or something. If it's canned food, warm it up to make it more appealing. Take things slow, and she'll warm up soon enough  Good luck!


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

Hunger is an incredible stimulus and it will get her out of her hiding place. How young is the kitten, anyway? Is there no way you could coax her to move to another 'safe place' that is warmer? If you can, try to play her some soothing music. This relaxes them nicely- like meditation music, or even gentle classical if you have? Remember that your house is full of new smells and sounds and she is lost.. I also put on an essential oil burner for my new commers. Lavender and Bergamot are particularly relaxing and calming to cats. Really it works! I agree that you should try and sit with her as much as possible, to get her accustomed to your smell and presence. When she does emerge, talk to her softly and gently, do not try to get hold of her. She needs to innitiate contact They respond beautifully to tender reassurance. Depending how old she is, as far as food goes, if not too youg, I would offer her something really smelly, to get her out of her refuge. Sardines in tomato sauce are rather pungent & cats like them a lot- well, most cats. She won't starve herself, no matter how great her fear is; as far as going on the box is concerned, they can hold for quite a while, from an early age.
Please let us know how you are getting on and if any of this is at all working. I'll try to wreck my brain some more, if she still won't budge


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. She is 10 to 12 weeks old, and she was with her mother until she was adopted (I'm sure she misses other kitty companionship too, which makes me feel awful! Our landlord only allows one cat  )


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I think it would be better to keep your kitty in a bedroom (preferably yours) with the door closed. She will still hide under or behind your bed, but when you are gone, or while you are sleeping she will feel "safe" enough to explore the area and eat. A bathroom is too small to be appealing for a cat's exploratory nature. Even when she finally decides to come out of her hiding place, she will them be overwhelmed once you open that bathroom door and let her explore the rest of the house. A bedroom not too small and not to big is a better place to isolate the cat until she's ready. Once she explores the bedroom with confidence even when you are there, then it's time to open the door and let her see the rest of your house and apartment. It can take two days to a week for her to get out of her hiding place.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*I GOT MY NEW KITTEN !*

mine is doing the same thing, shes been home like 15 min awwwwwwwww shes soooooooooooooooooo adorable i luv her soo much already! The car ride home was intresting we just had a box for her and she was jumping out so i held her and she was shaking i felt sooo bad she must be sooo scared  ........ she went straight under the bed in my room, i'm keeping my door closed so she stays in one room for now ... i have food, water, litter and toys and blankets for her so she has lots here ..... i have to go to school for an hour maybe today ... i hope tonight she'll come out


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Also, is this hissing and scratching an indication of her future tempermant? Or is this usual, and will she become friendly once the trauma is over?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Her hissing and scratching are defensive behaviors, likely because she is so scared. Try to avoid putting her in any situation in which she feels she has to defend herself. An essay I read put it quite succinctly: "Not _my_ way, _your_ way: slowly". She'll come around


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Anne5459 said:


> Also, is this hissing and scratching an indication of her future tempermant? Or is this usual, and will she become friendly once the trauma is over?


Mine never did that. In fact to this date the only time she has scratched me was by accedent - she went to jump on a dangling toy but went too far up to my hand.

Is your kitten spayed?


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

Vequi's Daddy said:


> Anne5459 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is this hissing and scratching an indication of her future tempermant? Or is this usual, and will she become friendly once the trauma is over?
> ...


I don't think being spayed/neutered affects them socially when they're only 10 weeks old. 

it sounds more like the kitten's just nervous and don't know what's going on. give her time, I'm sure she'll be purring and kneading in no time.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> Her hissing and scratching are defensive behaviors, likely because she is so scared. Try to avoid putting her in any situation in which she feels she has to defend herself. An essay I read put it quite succinctly: "Not _my_ way, _your_ way: slowly". She'll come around


Probably another consequence of her being kept in a room that is too small. Cats will only attack you if they feel cornered. As long as she has a chance to run and hide, she should not attack.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

My Sassy was that way when I got her. I simply took her and held her close and cuddles her. It seems like after that she wasn't scared. Now I can't get her off me. 
I know it may not work for all kittens but it did with her.


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

yeah, try to love her (hands on) if you can. She does need to be held and stroked- it's what she is missing. Do not be scared of her, what's a bite and a scratch when feline love and life are at stake!! She will come around, just be patient. If you sit perfectly still and try to relax as much as you can (ever done any meditation?) she will pick up on your serenity and slowly respond accordingly. Sometimes just being with them does wonders. You don't have to do an awful lot. In fact if you don't do anything at all, in their language it means, things are okay; it is safe :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Anne5459 said:


> Also, is this hissing and scratching an indication of her future tempermant? Or is this usual, and will she become friendly once the trauma is over?


Nope, just means you've got a fiesty one!







I'm sure she'll settle down once she gets comfortable with her surroundings. Don't go after her when she starts hissing, she'll only think you're threatening her. Don't grab when she starts to run, let her go, unless you need to give meds. She's obviously not had too much exposure to humans (or bad ones), and it will take some time. It doesn't have anything to do with being kept in a room that's too small.

Actually, the bathroom was an excellent place for her to be in, since she's a kitten; even a small bathroom can seem overwhelming. Also it helps her get used to your smells, on the towels, etc. I did the same for all mine, quarantined before introducing to my other kitties, in case they had colds or other things. It's also easier to clean up if they happened to have accidents or step in their business.

Have small boxes around your bedroom so she can dash into them to hide. She'll probably be under your bed for a while. Just keep the food, water, and litter (as far away from the other two) in there while you've got her in there. 

Looking forward to hearing more, and hopefully progress soon!


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Jasmine hid from me for the first three or four days. I'd go into the room where I knew she could see me, and talk nice and slow, or talk my cordless phone in there so I didn't feel silly talking to myself and she could still get used to me being there. All of a sudden one day when i went in I noticed things were overturned - I have never been happier to see a mess than i was that day. A couple of days later she was fine with me in there, and eventually she would sit at the door telling me she was ready to explore... And right now she's sound asleep keeping my feet warm  Don't worry if its only been a few days - your kitty will tell you when its ready... Good luck, and enjoy your baby.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

The kitten (we'll pick out a name for her when we get to know her better!) is doing better. She's still pretty nervous, but she when she lets us pet her, she seems to enjoy it. She's also starting to play more with her toys. I wish she would stop hiding behind the toilet! I feel like it's so cold back there. I don't think the bathroom is a bad place. It's pretty big and has some hiding places. I put a towel behind it this morning, so at least if she's back there, she won't be on the cold tiles. 
She cries a lot though! I think she is calling for her mother, who she was with until Sunday. It's heartbreaking... although she gets better when we talk. It's funny - she seems to want us in the room with her, but at a safe distance. I will keep you all posted on her progress!


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Anne5459 said:


> It's funny - she seems to want us in the room with her, but at a safe distance. I will keep you all posted on her progress!


Yes, that's how it works the first days.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I forgot that you had her in the bathroom. You really need to have her in a carry cage. Someplace where you can control her movements. This way you can get your hands on her easier, without having to actually chase her. That is what I did with Sassy. Sas is now 7 months old and I can't keep her off me. Wants to sit on my lap when I go to the bathroom.
Sleeps on my head. And believe me she was a hisser and spitter when I found her.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Anne5459 said:


> I don't think the bathroom is a bad place. It's pretty big and has some hiding places. I put a towel behind it this morning, so at least if she's back there, she won't be on the cold tiles.


Excellent! Maybe line that whole area with a big summer blanket or more towels, if possible.  



Anne5459 said:


> She cries a lot though! I think she is calling for her mother, who she was with until Sunday. It's heartbreaking... although she gets better when we talk.


Awww, poor thing is lonely, and yeah, missing mommy. Keeping her company and talking with her is just perfect. I also brought whatever book I was reading at the time, and read softly too.

Glad to hear things are coming along.







Now for a name.....


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, she is a completely different kitten than she was a few days ago. I was happy to go into the bathroom this morning and find a mess - toilet paper unrolled and towels on the floor! She is such a chatter box though! She meows so much! Once she's getting pet though, she quiets down, so I think she does it for attention. As soon as she walks away though, she starts up again! I'm trying to only give her attention when she isn't meowing, so that I don't reward her loud behavior - I'm sure the neighbors are also realizing that she's coming out of her shell...


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

That's great! Are you going to let her out to explore the rest of your place soon?

My kitty gets in spurts where she will go in the other room and meow loudly as if she wants me to do something for her: then I come, and she sees me, and then BOLTS accross the apartment. It's like she's saying "You can't catch me! Na naNa naNaaaa Naaaa!"


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Anne5459 said:


> Well, she is a completely different kitten than she was a few days ago. I was happy to go into the bathroom this morning and find a mess - toilet paper unrolled and towels on the floor!


Woohoo!







mess











Anne5459 said:


> Once she's getting pet though, she quiets down, so I think she does it for attention. As soon as she walks away though, she starts up again! I'm trying to only give her attention when she isn't meowing, so that I don't reward her loud behavior


Good call.  Pixie did (does) the same. Although I'm terrible, I actually indulge her. She likes to stand in front of the toy cabinet and wail for a good 5 minutes so we'll take a new toy out to play.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

I just wanted to let you know that the kitten is doing great. She has become friendly and even stayed out and played with some friends we had over for dinner. She's a great eater and has no problem with the litter box. She still meows a lot - I guess she's just a chatterbox. It's not so much of an anxious meow anymore, although she definitely got a bit upset when I had to vaccuum this afternoon! 
I wish we were allowed another kitten in our apartment so she wouldn't be lonely. Fortunately, my fiance is still a student so our schedules overlap a bit and she rarely is home along for more than 5 hours at a time. And, we had a lot of bonding time this weekend! 
Thank you all for you advice!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm going through the same thing, my kitten wants to be among us but wouldn't let anyone to touch her and it's been 10 days :? . put a bottle with hot water where your kitty sleeps, it'll make her feel more confortable, i think it's because the hot water will remind her the mom's body heat.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

For the first few days we kept Tiger in the laundry room. I was afraid he wouldn't be able to find the litterbox (we have a 2 story home with a basement.) He would wake up at 5 am just bawling! I couldn't believe a tiny kitten could meow that loudly! What he wanted was to be around us. I would let him out at 5am then go back to bed. Tiger would come and sleep on my feet. I think these tiny ones just get lonely and need some cuddles. They adapt very quickly to your home and will quickly feel completely relaxed there. 

Make sure to give your sweetie lots of cuddles!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Tigersmom, is that your kitty picture? HE IS SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Anne5459 said:


> It's not so much of an anxious meow anymore, although she definitely got a bit upset when I had to vaccuum this afternoon!



Ahh yes, the evil vaccum cleaner monster... that is the one thing in my apartment that continues to completely terrify Kiera (she hides on my desk in the corner behind my computer monitor, and gives me an untrusting look over-the-shoulder the whole time...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Anne, I'm so glad kitty feels at home now! The unrolled toilet paper routine is one I'm familiar with! Try hanging the roll under; they have a harder time that way. It would be tragic if she couldn't monitor the bathroom activities. They think that's their duty! 

Perhaps she has some Siamese in her blood. They're great talkers


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

> Tigersmom, is that your kitty picture? HE IS SO CUTE!!!!


Massiel - 

No it's not my kitty, but looks just like him! I'm waiting to get some pictures developed to post them. These kitties grow so fast!


----------

